
Morning rituals - odelaguila
https://www.eatcodetravel.com/thoughts/2016/02/morning-rituals
======
odelaguila
For a long time I wanted to have a morning ritual, but now I'm making it
official. Do you have a morning ritual?, let me know about it in the comments

